
Ancient genetic “kill switch” causes cancer cells to self-destruct - oktyabr
https://doi.org/10.18632/oncotarget.21471
======
DrScump
On Chrome, this referral link gives:

DB Error: Duplicate entry
'21471-[https://news.ycombinator.com/'](https://news.ycombinator.com/') for
key 'referral_article_id'

But it renders fine on Opera.

In any case, please use native links[0], not referral links.

[0]
[http://www.impactjournals.com/oncotarget/index.php?journal=o...](http://www.impactjournals.com/oncotarget/index.php?journal=oncotarget&page=article&op=view&path\[\]=21471&path\[\]=68236)

Paper Title: "Induction of DISE in ovarian cancer cells in vivo"

~~~
proactivesvcs
Neither the headline URL nor your native link are working here on Firefox, for
the same reason you've given.

